# 2017 Southern Ohio Bass Tournament Circuit Schedule



## bluefish2 (Jan 27, 2014)

April 23, Salt Fork (Old Marine) 7-3

May 21, Dillion Lake 6:30- 2:30

June 3, Tappan Lake (Saturday) 6-2

July 9, Ohio River Powhatten 6-2

August 6, Seneca 6-2

September 10, Ohio River Rayland 7-3

Championship Weekend

Day 1 Oct 7, Wheeling Island 7-3

Day 2 Oct 8, Seneca 7-3 

Check us out on facebook and at southernohiobasstournamentcircuit.com


----------

